# StaffPad 1.5 out now (was: A StaffPad update including audio support could come next week)



## Gil (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello,

Written today by a StaffPad beta tester:


> Hi all looks like they’re aiming to add audio support update next week.


Fingers crossed and eyes on the AppStore and the Microsoft store 

Regards,
Gil.


----------



## CyberPunk (Dec 20, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> 
> Written today by a StaffPad beta tester:
> 
> ...


Nice, I am looking forward to seeing what's coming, cross-staff will be nice especially for harp writing.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 20, 2021)

Wow, these people signed an NDA, and yet they blather.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 20, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> Wow, these people signed an NDA, and yet they blather.


Humans, we are a gossipy bunch, we can help share info we know but others don't.


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 20, 2021)

CyberPunk said:


> Nice, I am looking forward to seeing what's coming, cross-staff will be nice especially for harp writing.


From the leaks so far cross staff isn't included. Just the audio staffs, some mixer and articulation improvements. We'll have to wait and see though.


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 20, 2021)

It's been such a long time coming it's hard not to have high expectations


----------



## CyberPunk (Dec 20, 2021)

sundrowned said:


> From the leaks so far cross staff isn't included. Just the audio staffs, some mixer and articulation improvements. We'll have to wait and see though.


I see that they are focusing on the audio parts instead of the composing part. :/


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 20, 2021)

This will be so much fun! The guitars in StaffPad are weak. I look forward to just playing those parts on guitar instead.


----------



## emasters (Dec 20, 2021)

Definitely looking forward to this. Can take DAW based synth/effects, import into StaffPad to orchestrate, then back to DAW. While Audio may not be considered conventional inside a notation app, really creative feature idea that has many opportunities for use in one's workflow.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 20, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Humans, we are a gossipy bunch, we can help share info we know but others don't.


That's not the point. Beta testers sign a legally binding agreement not to divulge information publicly. But this is worse- they are not just telling people they are a tester but are revealing release information to boot. I don't care what planet you are from, this is not just bad judgment, it's a blatant violation of the NDA this person signed...


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 21, 2021)

emasters said:


> Definitely looking forward to this. Can take DAW based synth/effects, import into StaffPad to orchestrate, then back to DAW. While Audio may not be considered conventional inside a notation app, really creative feature idea that has many opportunities for use in one's workflow.


It also makes to picture scoring much easier. Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 21, 2021)

It's happening. And there's tempo mapping right in the app. And the little video of all the steps with new features used in the making of symphony teaser abounds in interesting features. Also, there seems to be something like expansions going on...


----------



## Markrs (Dec 21, 2021)

I have put together a YouTube playlist of the new 1.2 videos


----------



## stevebarden (Dec 21, 2021)

With the release of the new audio staffs feature, I've created a brief composition using some audio bits to sketch out a trailer track.


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have put together a YouTube playlist of the new 1.2 videos



Thank you! Well I have to say, Staffpad keeps surpassing my wildest dreams. I also love the little enhancements like pizz/Arco improvements and the new standardized way of adding Bartok pizz.

This is sooo promising, considering there is another update forthcoming in the near future.

I would love to see dragging notes get a treatment for inversions and reversals. 
Also, can't wait to try the new features!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 21, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> Thank you! Well I have to say, Staffpad keeps surpassing my wildest dreams. I also love the little enhancements like pizz/Arco improvements and the new standardized way of adding Bartok pizz.
> 
> This is sooo promising, considering there is another update forthcoming in the near future.
> 
> ...


Some of the videos cover previously released features but for some reason they have only just released videos on them.


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 21, 2021)

Yes, I realized. My guess is they've been working their butts off to get this right and out in the open before 2022 arrives and only now got around to doing other stuff. The scope of this update alone seems to be much bigger than I expected and now I can only imagine the workload for the second one they announced


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 21, 2021)

Addendum: also, I am so curious to try and import stuff from the NI expansions into Staffpad. I mean the oneshots and loops. It would be awesome if I could use the Maschine or KK browser to zero in on the sound and then dragndrop it into Staffpad. Elements is exciting, too, but I actually have this hangar full to the brim with audio already just waiting to enhance or spark an arrangement


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 21, 2021)

Doesn't seem to be here on windows yet


----------



## Montisquirrel (Dec 22, 2021)

How do I update on Windows? Is it out on Windows yet?


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 22, 2021)

Where can I actually check the version number of the latest release to compare to mine?


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 22, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> Where can I actually check the version number of the latest release to compare to mine?


Tap the staffpad logo on the home page


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 22, 2021)

That shows my currently installed version. But I am asking about release notes with the version number of the latest release. Otherwise, how would I know if I have the latest version installed?


----------



## Insert.Coin (Dec 22, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> That shows my currently installed version. But I am asking about release notes with the version number of the latest release. Otherwise, how would I know if I have the latest version installed?


Pretty easy to find out if you have the most recent version. You'll know if it's the latest version if you can add audio tracks. You can also check if there's the pizz/arco selection in the dropdown menu, since that was recently added, or any of the new additions for that matter. 

If you're looking for specific numbers, you can also check the version history through the app store on iOS as well as the Windows Store for windows devices and compare that to your version. Usually they're found under release notes/release history.


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 22, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> That shows my currently installed version. But I am asking about release notes with the version number of the latest release. Otherwise, how would I know if I have the latest version installed?


Sorry misread you. The new update is 1.5 on ios and 3.5 on windows


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 25, 2021)

So, I just checked and it is easy-peasy to just dragndrop audio from Komplete Kontrol's browser (I guess, Maschine's browser will do quite fine, too) into Staffpad. This means I can search for fitting sounds with the tag based system throughout the loops and oneshots across all of my NI expansions and just drop them into a score. 

Nice.

Also makes the whole elements business a bit obsolete, but who cares.
I noticed there is a section called Ambience Two in there, which reminded me of Ambience One, which I bought and IIRC was advertised as something that would keep growing over time. Is that off the table? What do you think?


----------



## CyberPunk (Dec 25, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> So, I just checked and it is easy-peasy to just dragndrop audio from Komplete Kontrol's browser (I guess, Maschine's browser will do quite fine, too) into Staffpad. This means I can search for fitting sounds with the tag based system throughout the loops and oneshots across all of my NI expansions and just drop them into a score.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ...


Wow this is nice to know, I am curious as to how the process looks like, can you screen record the process?


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 25, 2021)

I can try tomorrow, IIRC VLC does screenrecordings. But apart from that it is really as straightforward as I described above. Find a file in KK. Drag it into Staffpad.

I wonder, however, if there is a way to edit meta info that was mentioned in the Staffpad videos which tell Staffpad wether it's pitched audio or not...? I guess that might be what sets the content in Elements apart ..?


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 26, 2021)

CyberPunk said:


> Wow this is nice to know, I am curious as to how the process looks like, can you screen record the process?


Hey, sorry did not work with the screencast and VLC. Dunno why atm. But I also tried the Maschine browser and it is a piece of cake, actually. You can use the Maschine/KK browser. Refine your search. Drag any Loop or Oneshot into Staffpad and drop it onto an audio staff (stave? stuff?)


----------

